# Import aus USA?



## chris_berlin (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute, was haltet ihr davon mal nicht Tackle in Form von Ruten oder sonstigem in USA oder Japan zu bestellen, sondern nen Echolot?

Was für Bedenken hättet ihr dabei, was muss man als Echolot-Anfänger beachten? 

Habe da was gefunden, wo ein Eagle Cuda 242 portable für umgerechnet 72€ angeboten wird.

Ich stutz ja selbst ein wenig. Aber 240 oder 70€ plus Versand und Steuern/Zoll ist ja immernoch nen Unterschied.

Würde mich über eure Meinung freuen
Grüße Christian


----------



## utzel (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

Nun Christian, ich habe auch schon ein Lowrance GPS in den Staaten bestellt und habe es nicht bereut. Zumal bei dem Preis :m Das einzigste was dir dann fehlt ist eine Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung, aber die sollte sich doch auch hier besorgen lassen.
Kannst ja mal hier reinschauen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

Moin! 

Mein Eagle Echolot ist auch aus den Staaten. Musste nur die Sprache, Tiefenangaben usw
auf Deutsch einstellen und gut war es. Hab dem Kauf auch noch nicht bereut *ABER*
eins muss Dir klar sein! Wenn es kaputt geht, warum auch immer, hast Du die Pappnase auf!


----------



## chris_berlin (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

ja, bei den preisen.... 
mein bedenken liegt eigentlich darin, dass ich den laden da überhaupt nicht kenne.
wenn ihr sonst noch seriöse anbieter in den usa habt, wo ich mich mal umschauen kann, gerne her damit. 

gruß chris


----------



## Sockeye (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

Hallo Christian,

erkundige Dich aber vorher über die Versandkosten und die Zollabwicklung. Möglichst UPS oder FedEx, die machen die Zollabfertigung und berechnen die Gebühren dann per Nachnahme.

 Andere Unternehmen machen keine Zollabfertigung und da kann es passieren, das das Paket unverzollt durchkommt oder aber vom Zoll kontrolliert wird (meistens) und zusätzlich zum Zoll dann noch eine Bearbeitungsgebühr draufgeschlagen wird.

Die Versandkosten können bei UPS/FedEx durchaus mit 100$ zu Buche schlagen und damit sieht Deine Rechnung folgendermaßen aus:

Gerät 70€
Versand 72€ 
-------------
Zollwert 142€
Zoll 3,7% = 5,25€
USt 19% = 28€
------------------
Summe 175,25 €

Bitte beachte auch, dass Du für die Ersparnis auf die 2 Jährige Garantie und auf einen Ansprechpartner in Deutschland im Fehlerfall verzichtest.

VG
Sockeye

P.S. hier http://www.beckertechnik.de/detail.php?id=63 gibt es ihn für 139,_ €


----------



## chris_berlin (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

ok, hmm kann man vorher abklären, was für versandkosten auf einen zukommen? mit zoll und steuern rechne ich ja.. fraglich is dann wohl der versand 

aber danke schonmal für eure tipps


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

Moin Sockeye mag sein aber vorgekommen ist mir das noch nie!

@ TE

Ich habe meins bei www.basspro.com bestellt. 
Versand (ca 30$) und Rechnungsbetrag wurde von der Kreditkarte abgezogen, 
Steuern 19% und Zoll 3,5% wollte der Postbote cash haben.

Wenn ich Dir aber meine ehrliche Meinung sagen soll 
bei so "wenig" Ersparnis, kauf in Deutschland!


----------



## Theo (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

Hi,

hier gibts eigentlich die besten Preise:

http://www.abovo-groupe.de/fishermensboats/eagle.shtml


----------



## Jetblack (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

Dazu gibt's bereits eine Menge Meinungen .... auch positive

Ich hab vor 4 Jahren mal 3 bestellt, eins war defekt (DOA - Dead on Arrival) - die Freude riesig. Den Kaufpreis gab's zwar wieder aber frag nicht nach Sonnenschein in Sachen Rückabwicklung, Rückverzollung, Versandkosten, etc...

Jetblack


----------



## chris_berlin (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

mal ne rechnung... nen eagle fish mark 320... bekommt man bei cabelas für 149$. nach meiner berechnung, wenn ich 30$ versand ansetze und steuern und zoll drauf, komm ich auf 150€. das günstigste angebot für das gerät hab ich hier bei 249€ plus versand gesehn.

was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

Sind meiner Berechnung nach knappe 150€ fürs 320iger.

Ich hab damals das 480iger für den gleichen Kurs- bestellt.
Bei den Fishmark Teilen kann ich aber 100pro sagen, dass die
Software Deutsch, Meter, Grad usw kann.

Und ne Bedienungsanleitung brachen "wir" nicht...
Das Ding ist leichter zu verstehen als ein Siemens Handy :q

Aber wie gesagt, das Riskio trägst Du!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

frage dich mal was willst du mit dem echolot anstellen?wenn du nur tiefe kanten etc.suchen willst kaufe dir das günstigste.willst du-brauchst du extras dann wirds teuer.


----------



## Theo (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Import aus USA?*



chris_berlin schrieb:


> mal ne rechnung... nen eagle fish mark 320... bekommt man bei cabelas für 149$. nach meiner berechnung, wenn ich 30$ versand ansetze und steuern und zoll drauf, komm ich auf 150€. das günstigste angebot für das gerät hab ich hier bei 249€ plus versand gesehn.
> 
> was würdet ihr machen?




206€ portabel

schau mal meinen letzten Beitrag


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Import aus USA?*



Theo schrieb:


> 206€ portabel
> 
> schau mal meinen letzten Beitrag




Die Frage bezog sich auf das Fishmark 320 aber selbst
233,- ist ein super Preis!


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

Im Flohmarkt hab ich grad noch ein gebrauchtes gefunden,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117133


----------



## chris_berlin (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

@esox02 es ging ja erstmal um die allgemein möglichkeit es in den usa zu bestellen. ob ich nun nen tolles brauche oder mir nen 242 nicht eigentlich dort reicht, sei erstmal außen vor. 

vielen dank jedenfalls für die regen beiträge 
hat mir ziemlich geholfen.

edit:
je nachdem stehen momentan knapp 90€ für nen Eagle 242 aus den USA gegen 160€ für nen gebrauchtes Fish Mark ausm Flohmarkt (oder 150€ aus den USA)

meine situation: 
kein boot, will aber dieses jahr häufiger aufs wasser, nicht nur ans wasser. 70€ unterschied is schon noch ne sache. bleibt ja nicht bei den beiden beträgen.


----------



## pjfighter (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

hast ne pn....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

schau mal
Echolot/Fischfinder Eagle 250 DF Fest Montage !! NEU !!


----------



## chris_berlin (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

oh danke..  was man nicht alles findet mit ein bisschen unterstützung von euch 
da muss man ja glatt nachdenken, ob man sich da nich frühes was anschafft als gedacht.

grüße chris


----------



## McRip (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Import aus USA?*



chris_berlin schrieb:


> mal ne rechnung... nen eagle fish mark 320... bekommt man bei cabelas für 149$.



die verschicken das aber nicht nach Deutschland.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (8. März 2016)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

Ich grabe diesen Trööt mal wieder aus.

Also, es geht bei mir um einen I-Pilot. Ich habe einen gebrauchten I-Piloten aus den USA ersteigert Das ich darauf Versand, Einfuhrsteuer und ab 150.- € Zoll bezahlen muss war mir klar.
Bei der Zahlung mit Paypal wurde mir angezeigt, dass ich nochmal Einfuhrabgaben an pbcrossborder zahlen muss.

Laut deren Bedingungen sind damit jetzt alle Einfuhrbbgaben erledigt und ich brauche nichts mehr zahlen. Bin aber ein wenig am zweifeln. 

Kennt das jemand und muss ich jetzt wirklich nichts mehr zahlen?#c


----------



## Seele (8. März 2016)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

Du zahlst normalerweilse ganz normal deinen Betrag mit Versand an den Verkäufer. 
Danach musst du entweder zum Zoll oder DHL erledigt das für dich und du musst die Einfuhrsteuer bzw. wenns mehr ist auch noch den Einfuhrzoll zahlen.


----------



## tomsen83 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

Is ne neue Funktion von ebay, bei der einige Powerseller mitmachen. Ich hatte das letztens auch bei einer Bestellung von Edelstahlrutenhaltern aus Amiland. Die Einfuhrkosten wurden direkt auf den PP-Preis mit drauf gerechnet und bezahlt, dann kam die Ware auch gleich bis an die Haustür. Offensichtlich übernimmt ebay (oder PP) das als Dienstleistung und führt die Abgaben direkt an den Zoll ab. Hat bei mir wunderbar funktioniert. Den Umrechnungskurs und mögliche mir daraus entstehende monetäre Nachteile hab ich nicht geprüft...War nmir aber auch egal!


----------



## Frank aus Lev (8. März 2016)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

Wow das ging ja schnell.
Vielen Dank euch beiden. tomsen83, so habe ich das auch auf den AGB von denen verstanden, war mir aber nicht ganz sicher.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Seele (8. März 2016)

*AW: Import aus USA?*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Is ne neue Funktion von ebay, bei der einige Powerseller mitmachen. Ich hatte das letztens auch bei einer Bestellung von Edelstahlrutenhaltern aus Amiland. Die Einfuhrkosten wurden direkt auf den PP-Preis mit drauf gerechnet und bezahlt, dann kam die Ware auch gleich bis an die Haustür. Offensichtlich übernimmt ebay (oder PP) das als Dienstleistung und führt die Abgaben direkt an den Zoll ab. Hat bei mir wunderbar funktioniert. Den Umrechnungskurs und mögliche mir daraus entstehende monetäre Nachteile hab ich nicht geprüft...War nmir aber auch egal!


 

Ok, das wusste ich noch nicht, aber danke für die Info. Ist ja eigentlich ganz praktisch.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (8. März 2016)

*AW: Import aus USA?*



Seele schrieb:


> Ok, das wusste ich noch nicht, aber danke für die Info. Ist ja eigentlich ganz praktisch.


Ich kannte es auch nicht und mein Englisch ist nicht so der bringer, deswegen ja die Frage. 
Aber wenn das dann wirklich alles so Funktioniert wie Beschrieben, finde ich das auch Super. Auch wenn es vielleicht ein paar Euro mehr kostet, dafür muss man es nicht holen.


----------



## tomsen83 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

Richtig! DHL lässt sich den Service der Abrechnung nämlich mit lockeren 25 Eurönchen bezahlen, was aus meiner Sicht schon wieder unverschämt ist. UPS bringts immer direkt zu Wohnungstür, wo man dann halt ohne viel Aufschlag alles dirket bar zahlt (die letzte Bestellung aus USA hat sage und schreibe ZWEI Tage bis zu meiner Haustür gedauert!!!)

Wenn jetzt der Dollarkurs nich so sch... wäre#q


----------



## Frank aus Lev (10. März 2016)

*AW: Import aus USA?*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Richtig! DHL lässt sich den Service der Abrechnung nämlich mit lockeren 25 Eurönchen bezahlen, was aus meiner Sicht schon wieder unverschämt ist. UPS bringts immer direkt zu Wohnungstür, wo man dann halt ohne viel Aufschlag alles dirket bar zahlt (die letzte Bestellung aus USA hat sage und schreibe ZWEI Tage bis zu meiner Haustür gedauert!!!)
> 
> Wenn jetzt der Dollarkurs nich so sch... wäre#q


Na ja, DHL hätte auch die Hälfte gereicht. Aber gut, wenn ich jetzt mal nur 20 Km zur nächsten Zoll Staion rechne und dann nochmal zurück, plus Zeit, ist es mir das Wert.

Aber Respekt, UPS zwei Tage.#6

Bei mir ist es jetzt 6 Tage her, und laut Paketverfolgung FedEx war mein Paket gestern um 16.35 Uhr in Cincinnati Ohio.
Aber ich habe eh nicht vor Ende des Monats damit gerechnet.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall Berichten.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (20. März 2016)

*AW: Import aus USA?*

Wollte nur kurz berichten.

Es ist genau so wie tomsen83 berichtet hatte.
Nach der Bezahlung wurde alles über den Service von Ebay erledigt. Das Paket kam nach 2 Wochen komplett verzollt zu mir nach hause.


----------

